# 1995 240 sx se



## mustang0114 (Sep 28, 2005)

Just bought this car a couple days ago. Please explain what s14 and all the other numbers mean. Been on ebay to get parts don't understand what fits the car .Just wandering. Thanks Donnie


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

ok S14 is body style there were 2 S14 body styles the Kouki and Zenki. the Zenki were the earlier S14's and Kouki were later S14's. There was also the s13 which was made from 89-94. the newest silvia is the S15 sadly it was never sold in the U.S. Now the motors are the KA24DE, SR20DET, CA18DET, RB25DET . the the number(24,20,18,25) is the displacement(24= 2.4L, 20= 2.0L, etc.). the next letter "D" means Double Over Head Cam (DOHC) and then the "T" means turbo. the sr20det, ca18det, and rb25det are all turbos but have to be swapped in. swapping these motors in is common but if you live in a state that has SMOG or something like that they will not pass. the ka24de is a NA motor that comes in the car. the ka24de can be turboed and heres a link on how to do it TURBO.
thats the basic numbers that you need to know but if you want to know more just post and i will try to get back to you.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Okay, I have lost count on how many times this question has been answered. You guys really need to use the "search forum" button at the top right corner of the screen. mustang0114, don't take me the wrong way, but this question has been asked numerous times, and there is more than enough information on this forum alone to answer all of your question. Using the search button will also be faster than getting a response from a nissanforums member. I wish you the best luck on whatever your going to do with your 240sx!  

I feel that someone needs to type a helpful, INTRICATE write-up for people new to the 240sx. What S13, S14, S15 means, the differences between the SE and non-SE, the differences between sr20det, ka24de(T), ca18det, rb20,rb25, How do you know which 240sx has a lsd, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. I would gladly do one myself, but my free time is getting very scarce. 

I will make a thread regarding this.


----------



## mustang0114 (Sep 28, 2005)

did use search nothing


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

mustang0114 said:


> Just bought this car a couple days ago. Please explain what s14 and all the other numbers mean. Been on ebay to get parts don't understand what fits the car .Just wandering. Thanks Donnie


I believe the question was (As posted above) to help him about the nissan engines and models. Not flame him for not knowing. How about trying to read the question.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Also this wont really matter for u guys in the states but just incase u see S14a that little a means its a kouki.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> Also this wont really matter for u guys in the states but just incase u see S14a that little a means its a kouki.


i've seen a silvia emblem that said "almighty a", is that what your talking about?
and btw, silvia's didn't come with RB's, those come in skylines.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

hmmm did u see that sticker in Japan? Cos id say it would be one of those weird Japlish sayings  Or i may be wrong they may have been referring to that, was it a kouki?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

here's the link to it.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...=PROD&Product_Code=78896-AMEMB&Category_Code=


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> here's the link to it.
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...=PROD&Product_Code=78896-AMEMB&Category_Code=


In Japan, Silvia's had different packages. There was J, Q, K, and A. A was the best, J was the lowest model. J's were non-turbo IIRC, and Q's K'S and A's were turbo'd. A had the best options, etc..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Dhunter said:


> In Japan, Silvia's had different packages. There was J, Q, K, and A. A was the best, J was the lowest model. J's were non-turbo IIRC, and Q's K'S and A's were turbo'd. A had the best options, etc..


actually, i think the Q's silvia came with an SR20DE.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

*somewhat of an awnswer*

mustang if you are still confused about what the Silvia A, Q, K, and J are heres some info. The silvia came stock with a ca18det, K standing for King was the most powerful, Q meaning Queen, J meaning Jack, and A meaning Almighty (however i may be incorrect about the King being the most powerful, It may have been the Almighty that was more powerful  )


----------

